# Tone Generator advice



## davidndallas (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
I am planning on doing my own install of speakers in a prewired 5.1 setup. Is there a cheap tone generator that isn't too complicate that folks would recommend?

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Our own Room EQ Wizard, free in the downloads area (get the latest Beta), will do tones, pink noise, sweeps, and more. PC and Mac versions.:T

Page down to the Beta 17 version here.


----------



## davidndallas (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks - but I'm looking for more of a small box that just tells me which wire at the receiver end is connected to which speaker by sending a tone out to speaker.


----------



## KAYCEE (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd suggest a Greenlee 77hp- it's industrial grade but won't blow up if u happen to hit an ac wire.
Probably cost u about $50-.
Cheers
KAYCEE


----------

